# Enjoy



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

This is very well done.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Hot dogging a GT snow racer! First few clips. That's hilarious, I remember those.

"Six"


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Check this one out its a clip from (Into The Mind) shot in Bella Coola. A friend posted it up who does filmography and it's brilliant and unique I must have watched it 5 times and I haven't skied in 10+ years

Edited forgot to add the link


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the free falling cat about 1.27 into it


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

That cat was great! My Mom is a crazy cat lady, can't wait to show her.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

C-kidder said:


> Check this one out its a clip from (Into The Mind) shot in Bella Coola. A friend posted it up who does filmography and it's brilliant and unique I must have watched it 5 times and I haven't skied in 10+ years
> 
> Edited forgot to add the link


That is mindblowingly great. And I don't even ski!!! The filmography is just as good, if not better, than the skiing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The Guy said:


> This is very well done.


126 hours of work!!! Incredible 10 minute video though. Would like to meet some of these people and ask them "What were you thinking???":bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Laurie, now I have to watch all 243 videos lol Glad they provided a list of all of them so I don't have to go searching


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Thanks Laurie, now I have to watch all 243 videos lol Glad they provided a list of all of them so I don't have to go searching


No problem John glad you enjoyed.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

C-kidder said:


> Check this one out its a clip from (Into The Mind) shot in Bella Coola. A friend posted it up who does filmography and it's brilliant and unique I must have watched it 5 times and I haven't skied in 10+ years
> 
> Edited forgot to add the link


Yup, saw this at the Banff Mountain Film Fest (last year I think). Great filming. I don't ski (bad knee) but amazing. Gorgeous country.


----------

